
Effect of Acute Exercise on Prostate Cancer Cell Growth (2013) - vpj
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0067579
======
niels_olson
Hi, pathology resident here, studying prostate cancer, and apoptosis in
particular. This is an interesting study, and I'm glad to have seen it. I
submit that growing a line of cells in culture has relatively little the
natural progression of those cells in vivo. Indeed, any cell line that can be
propogated in definitely ex vivo surely has some funky stuff going on inside.
So, if you're inclined to say that we should be skeptical of mouse models, we
should be _really_ skeptical of cell lines. For example, the modal number of
chromosomes in these cells is something like 85 (normal is 46).

That said, interesting idea. I noted in the methods that the cells were not
grown in low-oxygen conditions, and I'm wondering, if the authors are
listening, why they didn't do that.

~~~
mazsa
check those who are citing them with the keyword 'oxygen':
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=oxygen&cites=1233997312...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=oxygen&cites=12339973123494715706&scipsc=1)
(or without it:
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?&cites=123399731234947157...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?&cites=12339973123494715706)
)

~~~
niels_olson
If you're referring to the results about VO2max, please bear in mind that
growing cells in culture has nothing to do with that. The issue is that cells
generally accumulate far less oxidative damage when grown at 3% oxygen, as
compared to atmospheric (21%). So, perhaps they did grow them at low oxygen
tension, but it doesn't seem like that's the case from their methods.

------
dualogy
> _Long-term exercise_ is known to reduce serum levels of growth stimulating
> hormones. In contrast, the endocrine effects of _acute endurance exercise_
> include increased levels of mitogenic factors such as GH and IGF-1.

Two points:

1\. how to best understand "long-term exercise" vs "acute endurance exercise"
in lay terms here roughly?

2\. how mitogenic is growth hormone vs IGF-1? Raised GH seems to raise IGF-1
"usually", but for example during fasts for more than a day or couple of days,
GH weirdly seems to go up very drastically while of course IGF-1, insulin,
mTOR, leptin all trend ever-lower

Always wondered whether the bodybuilders tried to raise GH for its own sake
primarily or just in order to initiate the cascade of other "growth &
proliferation" pathways..

------
sndean
So they can partially block some effects of the exercise serum with rEGF, but
I hope they (or someone else) figures out what all of the other active
components are.

It might be interesting to make an exercise cocktail.

~~~
jimworm
Imagine if all gyms were replaced with cocktail bars. Has science fiction done
this yet?

~~~
jonlucc
I work in a pharma company and it comes up every time a marketing person comes
to a science meeting in a particular department. The short version is that
it's very very hard, even if we can profile all of the changes during exercise
(which we can't), you can't just use that to know what to administer to
someone.

~~~
chris_st
Thanks for this reply -- it's so interesting to hear about what happens in
other disciplines. One reason HN is so cool!

------
tokenadult
Shouldn't there be replication of a 2013 preliminary finding by now? Where is
it?

~~~
themartorana
No money in peer review?

~~~
vpribish
bet you could kickstarter that

------
getpost
Exercise on a bicycle for an hour? This instead:
[http://www.menshealth.com/health/ejaculation-and-prostate-
ca...](http://www.menshealth.com/health/ejaculation-and-prostate-cancer-risk)

------
byteCoder
Abstract

Physical activity is associated with reduced risk of several cancers,
including aggressive prostate cancer. The mechanisms mediating the effects are
not yet understood; among the candidates are modifications of endogenous
hormone levels. Long-term exercise is known to reduce serum levels of growth
stimulating hormones. In contrast, the endocrine effects of acute endurance
exercise include increased levels of mitogenic factors such as GH and IGF-1.
It can be speculated that the elevation of serum growth factors may be
detrimental to prostate cancer progression into malignancy. The incentive of
the current study is to evaluate the effect of acute exercise serum on
prostate cancer cell growth. We designed an exercise intervention where 10
male individuals performed 60 minutes of bicycle exercise at increasing
intensity. Serum samples were obtained before (rest serum) and after completed
exercise (exercise serum). The established prostate cancer cell line LNCaP was
exposed to exercise or rest serum. Exercise serum from 9 out of 10 individuals
had a growth inhibitory effect on LNCaP cells. Incubation with pooled exercise
serum resulted in a 31% inhibition of LNCaP growth and pre-incubation before
subcutaneous injection into SCID mice caused a delay in tumor formation. Serum
analyses indicated two possible candidates for the effect; increased levels of
IGFBP-1 and reduced levels of EGF. In conclusion, despite the fear of possible
detrimental effects of acute exercise serum on tumor cell growth, we show that
even the short-term effects seem to add to the overall beneficial influence of
exercise on neoplasia.

